# From submerged tank to emerged



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I have seen some of emersed tanks here and I got this idea to do that with my 4 liter tank which is at the moment planted with Pogostemon helferi, Wilow moss and Glosso.I guess my question would be how do I "transform" my tank from submerged to emerged?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Basically you just need to take them out of the water. Make sure that they are in a very humid environment during the first few weeks after being taken out of water.

Have a look at this thread for some advice/pictures on how to convert plants easily. Feel free to post pictures of your setups as well.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...inners-guide-starting-your-first-emersed.html


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've read that thread its very good, very informative and I intend to follow it thoroughly BUT I'm interested in making a "dry" setup and I'd like to know can I do that directly on the tank that I all ready have or do I have to plant in those separate canisters AND BTW its not willow moss its windelow that I have(I've wrote willow).Can I keep it emersed?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it is _Microsorum pteropus windelov_ it is a fern, not a moss. It will grow emersed, but requires high humidity.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahahaha I did it again, what is it with me and this plant?!!!:frusty: (its a long story realy).
So I've decided to empty my tank say 90% leave only an inch of water and wait for it to naturally evaporate, off course I'll cover it with peace of glass so I can keep high humidity and hope for the best.
I plan to mix DIY CO2 with yeast, will it have effect?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok can someone please answer me?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would recommend drawing the water down to the level you want and keeping the tank covered so that humidity stays high. Once the plants are adapted to emersed growth, I don't believe you will need to add extra CO2, but, since the tank is covered and there is little air exchange, you will want some source of CO2 in the tank such as some fish you feed that don't mind living in shallow water or some decaying vegetation. I find that leaves that have fallen from trees make a good source of CO2 that lasts for a long time. I soak them in water for two or three weeks and rinse before adding them.

Here is a thread on emersed growth:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/80383-wetland-n-box-returns.html

Check the paludariums sub-forum under Aquascaping.

Also check the Plant Physiology and Emersed Culture forum.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Slowly I'm exploring this forum and there is a lot to explore and these pointers help a lot.
I see that there is a thin line between what I want and Paludariums unfortunately it wont work in a tank of only 4l so I left only a third of an inch of water and for two days now things look normal but instead of fern I've planted couple of R. indica stems so will see what happens.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Give me a specific. What won't work in a tank of only 4 L? Is it addition of the soaked tree leaves?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I meant that Paludarium of 4l wont work its too small, nothing could survive in that quantity of water not even Betta S. I think.And about fallen tree leaves its a great idea but is it possible somehow to shorten the soaking period?And why do you soak them anyway?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you have a 1 gallon-sized container with only a few inches of water in the bottom, it would be, indeed, too little water for even a betta. I think I would give up on the idea of trying to keep fish. 

I soak the leaves for 2 weeks for several reasons:
(1) they get waterlogged and sink over that period of time. When I put them in an aquarium, I want them to sink. 
(2) There is decomposition of organic matter accompanied by bacterial growth in the water over that time. The organic matter left over that has not leached out of the leaves will decay more slowly. 
(3) A lot of tannins leach out of the leaves turning the water dark brown. There will still be some leaching out of tannins afterwards, but it will be slower and not as much. I don't want the aquarium water to become too brown.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

My idea is to make a complete dry setup; thats why I've left only 1-2 centimetres of water and its drying more.My Pogostemon H. has some yellow pinkish hue and I think its growing new leafs.How should I fertilize them, since there is no water I don't know how to proceed?!


----------

